# Looking for collaborators for Virtual Choir-esque project



## RyanStaufferMusic (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

I am a choir composer from Oregon. I absolutely love to write music and hear people sing it. One of the first songs I wrote, and the one I am most proud of, is called "Stars" and it's a 4:30 minute song for SSAATTBB (Here is a link to the sound file of it - I wrote it in Sibelius, so it is just the notes playing. The words are in the description

__
https://soundcloud.com/ryan-tito-stauffer%2Fstars
)

I would absolutely love to perform this piece.

I am thinking of doing something similar to Eric Whitacre's Virtual Choir - Where you make a video of you singing your part while watching a video of me conducting, and then we put this videos together to make a single choir.

So we need:

Balanced number of singers
Someone to edit the videos to make a single video

I look forward to working with everyone!

-Ryan Stauffer


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to work with a local group to perform it?

I listened to your piece and, whilst it is very pretty, I found myself wishing for something rhythmically interesting like a short faster section with some syncopation.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a pretty piece. I'm a passable choir member (sop2/alto) and wouldn't mind participating. I do agree with Lunasong that it might be much easier for you to work with a group locally... The video editing task is the really daunting thing here, editing all those videos together while maintaining a decent sound quality.


----------

